# Test bench?



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

Well it's that time of the year again when i get the urge to buy new things.
My Lian Li case is a few years old and i want to try something different. (Another meaning for i want mod something again) So i thought lets make things easy and buy a test bench.
At first i thought lets do a DIY but i don't really have the time and the right tools for it.

Since i don't have any experience with this i was wondering if anyone could tell me if it's advised to use it for normal daily use. 
I really like the open look of it, and if dust is the only thing i will have to worry about then thats ok with me.

Think this looks very sweet: http://www.overclock.net/t/784727/a-lian-li-pc-t60-tech-bench-56k-fail/40

Would be awesome to have such a nice portable case.

So let me hear your thought on this one.

Thanks very much and Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2011)

sounds like a tank lol

where are you gonna have your watercooling parts?

take a look at the dimastech bench, the one with room for triple rads and everything, that is  NICE bench


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

I will only use my 360 rad and a was planning to mount it under the mobo tray at the back. And the pump/res can be on top of the mobo tray in the front. Since this Asrock board is about 3cm smaller then a normal ATX board i think it will fit. If not i can mount it to the side.
I have been looking at other cases but those are far more expensive and i really like the look of the Lian Li.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## radrok (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it's very nice to come out with such a setup, if you manage to use some good coolant that is very reactive to uv it will become very nice, maybe paired with some LED fans!
I strongly recommend you to purchase "some will to constantly use" the vacuum cleaner because that thing is gonna get very dusty XD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got myself a dell xps case to shoehorn my pc into.

That li li is very nice though


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah it is. Nice and compact. Gonna look for the cheapest one i can find and probably gonna order tonight. @ radrok. I think i'm gonna keep it all black. No disco!
I already found one €20 cheaper then the one i was looking at. €75 shipped. I hope i will be the lucky one to receive the extra stand to keep it from tipping over when the weight is no distributed correct. 
I also read that i will have to buy the front USB ports separately. That's kinda lame.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 26, 2011)

Those "cases" are kinda hard to find now. Should be about $99. Subb'd.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2011)

Until recently, I've kept my primary rigs on tech benches from Dimastech, Myopenpc, and Highspeed. I love the ability to switch out components quickly etc. You can also get creative with cables etc to give it a cleaner look. I do suggest a modular PSU though. I'm really thinking of switching back out of a case, and I've been looking at the Lian Li model, as it's one of the few mass produced models I haven't tried.



cadaveca said:


> Those "cases" are kinda hard to find now. Should be about $99. Subb'd.



LIAN LI PC-T60B Black Aluminum ATX / Micro-ATX TES...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice find, Paulie. Thanks!!!  There's a big cavernous hole in my mailbox where it would fit...


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nice find, Paulie. Thanks!!!  There's a big cavernous hole in my mailbox where it would fit...



Yeah. Mine too. Ordering one now.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

My psu is modular so thats ok. Just want to try it. It's different and looks sweat when done proper.
I'm already trying to design some sort of cover for the front, so the area where the PSU sits is covered up. Maybe i will use some black acrylic.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2011)

technicks said:


> My psu is modular so thats ok. Just want to try it. It's different and looks sweat when done proper.
> I'm already trying to design some sort of cover for the front, so the area where the PSU sits is covered up. Maybe i will use some black acrylic.



Damn. Makes me think of MKmods, RIP. He could come up with a cover solution for anything.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG! RIP MKmods! I have been living under a rock it seems but i did not know that. He was the master!
That guy was an inspiration for every modder. Always willing to help out.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

Found more pics. Still it makes me think i can make something like that myself. But that will take to much time and the thick aluminum isn't cheap either. Would be nice if i knew someone working with those materials. Just draw it up and cut it. That would be so sweet!

http://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=lianli_pct60&image=lianli_pct60_assembled1_lrg


----------



## helloWorld (Dec 26, 2011)

This is the Dimastech V2.5 Easy that houses the computer that is listed in my specs:


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

No offense but imo the design is a bit boring. I know it serves it's purpose but i want a bit of eye candy also. Thats why i like the Lian Li. Btw for the price of the Dimastech i would build it myself.


----------



## helloWorld (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree that the design is boring, but like you said, it does serve its purpose.

The case is designed for watercooling and it is so easy to implement it into the case.

Also good for those like me who don't have to pay the electricity bill, so I can keep the ambient temps as low as the thermostat allows. The case design allows for extremely good passive cooling for those components that are not being actively cooled.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

But still yours is €70 more expensive. For €70 i can buy me a nice new water block for the CPU.

Something like this to complete the ninja look.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a production sample for the Dimastech. I really didn't care for it, and the underneath shelf was a pain to work with. I also had several stand offs break. Poorly implemented design, IMHO.


----------



## helloWorld (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey man, no argument from me. Do what you want with your money 

My post was to show you what one of the test benches looked like in use.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, wasn't trying to hate or something. I appreciate your help.


----------



## helloWorld (Dec 26, 2011)




----------

